# [SOLVED] Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm looking for assistance with a clean install of windows 8.1 Pro (I have the executable downloaded - not on a DVD).

My desktop currently runs Windows 7 (32-bit) and I have a number of questions.

1) Must I install the new version also as 32-bit?

2) Is there a step-by-step guide that I can follow for a clean install.

3) If something goes horribly wrong, is it possible to go back to windows 7 (e.g. should I take a system image in advance and can I restore from that)

My desktop is a HP and I have 3 disks as follows:-
Disk 1 of 3 = HP Restore Plus
Disk 2 of 3 = Operating system DVD Windows 7 Professional (start with HP Restore Plus)
Disk 3 of 3 Language pack DVD for windows 7
I assume I will have 3 years of updates to apply thereafter

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

1) You do not need to install Windows 8.1 32bit as long as your PC can handle 64bit. Not every PC can candle it but nearly every new machine can handle 64bit. What is the make and model number of the machine?

2) It's very straight forward. Get a blank USB drive, and put the ISO onto the USB drive using ISO to USB software. This is the one I use: ISO to USB Make sure to select NTFS for the file system!

Then press F8 during boot and select your flash drive. Then Windows installer takes care of most of it. You just need to select the hard drive partition, and hit next until it has finished. Once done you will just setup your account and personal information.

You will then download and install new drivers. *MAKE SURE HP SUPPORTS WINDOWS 8 ON YOUR PC BEFORE UPGRADING!* After the drivers have been installed run Windows update many, many times in a row to get all the updated. Then go to the store and get Windows 8.1 and then more updates...

3) The HP laptop most likely has a recovery partition to return to factory settings. As long as you leave it alone when installing Windows 8 it should be there. However, just to be safe you may want to create a clone of your current drive to backup from. Basically going backwards isn't fun or easy.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install Windows 8.1 Pro*

Thanks for the comprehensive reply masterchiefxx17

It's a HP Pro 3010 Microtower PC. How can I tell if it can handle 64-bit?
If it's possible to handle 64-bit, should I opt for that rather than 32-bit?

Would appreciate advice on how I should check if HP supports Windows 8.1 on my machine.

I'm a little confused by your comment "After the drivers have been installed run Windows update many, many times in a row to get all the updated. *Then go to the store and get Windows 8.1* and then more updates...", as the install will be for Windows 8.1 Pro. Have I misunderstood something?

I do indeed have a HP recovery partition. Is there any issues with this being created when in Windows 7, but recovering to Windows 8.1?

Also, The install file that I have downloaded is a .exe. I have no ISO file, so how should I handle that. Do I simply copy the .exe to a flash drive and will that work with the F8 command you mentioned. 

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

What is the full model number of the PC?

Where and how did you get the Windows 8.1 .exe file from??

Ignore what I said about the Windows 8.1 upgrade, I didn't realize you already had a Windows 8.1 install.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

There is some info here MC HP Support document - HP Support Center but the full model numbers would be a boon.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install Windows 8.1 Pro*

The model is HP Pro 3010 Microtower PC

I got the download from eBay

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

Sorry, I was looking in the wrong directory. I have the link which downloads the .iso

Still confused as to whether I should use 32-bit download or 64-bit download

T


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

How much memory does it have? Have you looked at HP support to see if the offer 64 bit drivers?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

Thanks for the reply old rich

Attached is the system information file.

I'm afraid I don't know enough about the "bit" issue to be able to even ask the right questions.

I'm thinking that I should stick to 32-bit, just to be absolutely safe!

T


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

With 3GB of memory, stay with 32 bit


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Clean Install Wiondows 8.1 Pro*

Thanks old rich

Will do


----------

